# Female crew wanted for Atlantic crossing



## Seagypsywoman (Aug 28, 2001)

I’m looking for N/S crew to sail on shared expenses basis from Bahamas to Bermuda and then to the Azores and Portugal. I’m planning to leave George Town in the Exumas late April or early May. Prospective crew should have a minimum of one week’s offshore passage experience and be fit. My boat is a 32 foot East Orient offshore cutter (Ted Brewer design). I am a 53 year old female with 10,000nm offshore experience. For more information please email [email protected]


----------

